# Ack Ack Ack Ack Ack Mars Attacks WIP



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi all,

I have started working on the Moebius Mars Attacks kit. It is a really great kit with a ton of detail. The light post is in metal, and I might light it. The head was a bit of a challenge to get together. It comes in 5 pieces, and getting everything flush is not so easy. As you can see in one of the pics, there is a tiny gap in front. The plastic is in a tan, and a translucent white. All in all though another home run from Frank and Moebius.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Looking horrifying!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the photos. They have given me a much better idea of the kit. Didn't realise that the lamppost would be metal, that is a nice touch by Moebius.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I love that Movie.. I can't wait to play with this kit!

Steve


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Moving right along nicely. Have you found the colors you are going to use? That would seem to be a little bit of a problem, simply trying to get the right colors.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> Moving right along nicely. Have you found the colors you are going to use? That would seem to be a little bit of a problem, simply trying to get the right colors.


Vallejo has a lime green 70.827, and a green sky 70.917 that looks close to the suit


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Martian is complete*

Hey guys, I have finished with the kit finally. It was a lot of fun to build and paint it. This was very detailed. I lit the lamp, and the only other thing I might do is get the mini speaker from Radio Shack and add the Ack Ack sound. The only thing that bothered me was the helmet seam. Brad Hair is making a bubble replacement I will get as soon as it is ready. Hope you like the pics and video. All comment are always wanted and welcome.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:Excellent!:thumbsup:


----------



## Manatee Dream (Jan 2, 2014)

Love it! Really excellent detailing on the face!


----------

